# rsync not working with root@ on remote system?



## sremick (Dec 16, 2018)

So I'm trying to do a one-off rsync to copy a directory from one computer on my local network to another. ssh isn't necessary in this instance.

I tried using (while in the destination dir on the destination computer):

rsync -avzh root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/path/to/remote/dir/ .

...as root on the local system, but when I get prompted for the root@remotecomputer password, it doesn't accept it. I know it's the right password.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sremick (Dec 16, 2018)

Nevermind, I see it's tied to login permissions for the root account. Fixed that and working now (used ssh).


----------

